# Bougainvillea Wood



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I cut down a 15 year old bougainvillea "vine". The stump is probably 10" diameter with some interesting curvy stuff going on. Anyone want it?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Kenny..I'll bet some of the 'bowl men' on here will jump at that root. It ought to really turn into something interesting..

Far as the 'vine' part..I made some cool pens out of some unidentified 'vine' that somebody gave me (gotta excuse the memory..'Mad Cow'). and some more from the wood that TexasT's son Charlie sent us from Iraq.. That turned into some interesting stuff. I kinda suspect that the iraqui wood was from vines also... If you're interested, whack off a few of the smaller pieces and mail 'em to me. I'll see what they can be made into and return the finished product to you if you are interested.. I need pieces that are at least 1" in diameter and about 6" long...

Might make a couple of nice 'souveniers' or 'Ike" for ya...

sidebar...I NEVER heard of a bouganvilla with a TEN inch trunk..That thing must be decades old... Just another Ike casualty I guess...:smile:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Kenny, if no one has spoken for the biggest chunk of wood, I'll take it. If you can take it over to Steve's around the corner from you, he will get it to me. I'm curious of what that grain is going to look like. Thanks..gb


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll take any and all pieces down to 1" diameter. I've been looking for some for a couple months now. Please, please, please. 
Thanks, biggreen


----------

